# طلاء وتنكيل المعادن بالقاهرة الكبرى ومحافظة الشرقية



## mahmoud.lovers (14 مايو 2010)

ورشة ومعمل طلاء وتنكيل المعادن بالنيكل كروم والهارد كروم
نيكل لميع نيكل بلدى طلاء النحاس الاصفر والاحمر طلاء الالامنوم 

العنوان : القاهرة الكبرى شبين القناطر امام كبرى الشبينى
العنوان خارج القاهرة الكبرى : محافظة الشرقية مدينة مشتول السوق
شارع : خالد ابن الوليد

رقم التليفون : 0125656436

طلاء وتنكيل التحف والانتيكات والادوات المنزلية زرونا تجدو ما يسركم
تليفون: 0125656436 ممـــدوح لـــطلاء المعادن
( الاتقان فى العمل سر التقدم والنجاح المستمر )
ممــدوح رضا


----------



## mostathmer2010 (14 مايو 2010)

السيد المحترم اود أن أذكرك بأن المنتدي هنا لتبادل الخبرات ومساعدة من يحتاج للمساعة وليس للإعلان التجاري
أرجوا تقبل ذلك التنويه


----------



## seyedtaher (12 مارس 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=162782&page=16#ixzz1osF5MAqA


*السلام عليکم و رحمة الله و برکاته 
انا صائغ اساور ذهبية اريد ان اقوم بصياغة اساور من النحاس الاصفر brass و لا اعلم کيف احصل علي لون ذهبي بثمن مناسب اتمني ان تشرحوا لي عملية الطلاء بشکل واسع اقصد:
س1- کم مرحلة تلزم للطلاء
س2- ترکيبة الاحواض
س3- الامبرية و الولتية و درجة الحرارة اللازمة 
و لکم جزيل الشکر*​


----------

